# Today Dave is a very happy camper.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Today Dave is a very happy camper, Carly's excited as well. I got a new toy and had the old toy rebuilt.

Graco 395 PC Finish Pro II





















Titan Advantage 700 & Graco 395 PC Finish Pro II.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good on ya, Dave. :thumbup:

Have you used AAA before? (I assume that's what that is)

I've never used one, so if you're a noobie to AAA, I'd like to hear your opinion.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I wanna see how they fight in the new trailer,

like when you bring a new cat home and the already established cat ain't gonna have no newbie in his castle












Congrats Dave. It's Friday nite, go out and celebrate :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> I wanna see how they fight in the new trailer,
> 
> like when you bring a new cat home and the already established cat ain't gonna have no newbie in his castle
> 
> ...


Spray rigs fighting? Anybody ever tell you, you have a weird mind?:blink::jester:


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice, you gots the fancy 395! I just got the bare 595.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

NICE!....Remember that nice shiny rig I give it 2 week's she will look just like the other rig then you will have a matching set...lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Spray rigs fighting? Anybody ever tell you, you have a weird mind?:blink::jester:


WHAT!?!?!?

Cats fight, right

Cats spray, right

Spray rigs fight, it's logic :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Good on ya, Dave. :thumbup:
> 
> Have you used AAA before? (I assume that's what that is)
> 
> I've never used one, so if you're a noobie to AAA, I'd like to hear your opinion.


I haven't used one. Some time next week it get put to work. We have some nice high crown to spray so i will practice up there. lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> NICE!....Remember that nice shiny rig I give it 2 week's she will look just like the other rig then you will have a matching set...lol


The Titan took around 5 years to get that look.


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you buy it thru Sherwin Williams Dave? Some of the bigger stores give demonstrations by their graco reps in store.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> WHAT!?!?!?
> 
> Cats fight, right
> 
> ...



Just make sure the 395 isn't used for spaying.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dyneser said:


> Did you buy it thru Sherwin Williams Dave? Some of the bigger stores give demonstrations by their graco reps in store.


For Graco or Titan we have to go through SW. Or the big ox stores for a cheap one.

The graco rep came out to our jobsite and showed us the 395, Titan I still have not heard from.

I am not impressed with Titan reps or service at all. In fact because of this I/we will not buy another Titan. Customer service is huge in my mind, especially when dumping 2-3 grand on a sprayer.


----------

